# North Beach Pier



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

They are in the process of completely redoing the decking on the pier. and workingon the sea walls again. The show will start soon.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

They gettin rid of that cable that hangs everybody up at the end of the pier is the question?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CaliYellowtail said:


> They gettin rid of that cable that hangs everybody up at the end of the pier is the question?


And also those loud mouth, foul mouthed undesirables.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Loud mouth, foul mouth... That's just about all the locals I see fishing on that pier! LOL undesirables???????


----------



## bayfishing12 (Nov 5, 2012)

How is north beach in the spring any action


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

So your saying the locals are loud mouth foul mouth ?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Croaker D said:


> Loud mouth, foul mouth... That's just about all the locals I see fishing on that pier! LOL undesirables???????


x2


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought p&s had that pier on its boycott list.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't give a hoot what they do to it. I'll never fish there again.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I live 40 min from Virginia Beach now and my kayak is on the way! I'm honestly tired of all piers! Time for a new adventure!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> I thought p&s had that pier on its boycott list.


Yep it was started by our dear departed friend Hay 80 (Clyde) and still is as far as I'm concerned. You won't find me fishing there.


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

I live a block away from the pier and grew up in north beach used to fish it every day along with a bunch of other "locals" and a few people that werent,that is until it started to become overrun with people who werent from the area.Thats when the problems started.Doesnt it seem strange that before when it was only "locals" that the pier stayed open all night, and that it was free to every body ? That all changed when the " locals" couldnt walk the pier or board walk without being harassed. When i walk over there in the evenings now, very few of the people who are fishing that pier are local.Am i saying that everyone who lives in n.b. are the salt of the earth ? no im not, they're bad people everywhere, But i take offense to people on this sight who havent been fishing the pier for 40 years and who dont know what is used to be to blame it on the locals, the one who pay taxes and have a vested interest in the area staying as nice as it can be. Its just a sliver of sand on the western shore.Ocean city its not,and we dont want it to be.But it is my home and im proud to be a local


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

catman said:


> yep it was started by our dear departed friend hay 80 (clyde) and still is as far as i'm concerned. You won't find me fishing there.


me either i havent fished there in years!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Never had a problem with any locals there, i've always thought they were good peeps. There are Loud mouths and trash talkers everywhere, as for the pier i'll go else where too manny stupid rules.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol I love like 10mins from there and have never fished it


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

QBALL said:


> I thought p&s had that pier on its boycott list.


Yeah I've yet to hear anything good about it over the years. Makes me want to go there now and see for myself.. I'm open to give anyplace a shot. Heaven knows I've hit about all the crappy places there are by now. Yeah there are some people that ruin every fishing hole regardless of where its at


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I hit it up last year a couple of times. First time , I didn't have to pay since the booth was closed. Second time I paid for admission and two rods, almost $20. Not worth the time and trouble since the fishing is way better at matapeake or romancoke. Hell even fort Smallwood with all the snags is better.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

John81 said:


> Lol I* love* like 10mins from there and have never fished it


Do you love often?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

HuskyMD said:


> Do you love often?


ugh damn auto correct. and only when your around wink wink


PS i think we are alone now


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Croaker D said:


> I live 40 min from Virginia Beach now and my kayak is on the way! I'm honestly tired of all piers! Time for a new adventure!


Where do you live now? My guess would be Hampton. Buckroe Beach pier is a great pier. I love the variety of fish that can be caught there. I would trade all of the piers in MD if we could get that pier with the same kind of action up this way. Im from Hampton by the way.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to fish the pier, and it was hot, sea trout, flounder, rock fish, and of course the regulars. Don't know about now but that pier was very productive. It's not the locals that are the problem. I'm from DC and that was a quick run for just about the same as going to Matapeak without the toll lol. I was there to see a few fights and a stabbing not worth the headache. Matapeake has its moments as well. All the piers get the folks that can't cast and don't want to learn and don't care. I don't let it bother me, I fish to have some fish in the freezer and to relax by the water.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Kam said:


> Where do you live now? My guess would be Hampton. Buckroe Beach pier is a great pier. I love the variety of fish that can be caught there. I would trade all of the piers in MD if we could get that pier with the same kind of action up this way. Im from Hampton by the way.


x2 !!!!!


----------

